# visiting hong kong



## fel (Oct 20, 2007)

hi all. i am planning to make a few trips to certain asian countries; hong kong being one. i need information on the tourist atractions and advise on places/ areas to stay.

thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

fel said:


> hi all. i am planning to make a few trips to certain asian countries; hong kong being one. i need information on the tourist atractions and advise on places/ areas to stay.
> 
> thanks


Ive been to Hong Kong a few times on business and it was a really fantastic place, loads of fun, and I hardly slept!

Whilst you are there make sure you go over to the peak .... theres a train that runs up there and the views are staggering .... take the Star Ferry to the island, it costs pennies.

Go to the Jumbo floating Restaurant, its a sight to see, the foods good, and you can dress up in local costume and have your photo taken if you wish!

The mid level escalators give you a really unusual views of the place as you travel on an escalator from the park right up through the city

And the Wan Chai street market ...... try haggling!

I stayed in Tsim Sha Tsui at the tip of the Kowloon Peninsular ... very central for everything - Hotel Miramar Hotel Miramar Hong Kong : Hong Kong Hotel

A really good site for all attractions is
General information on Hong Kong - 12hk.com


----------



## fel (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks a lot for the information. i have to do some research also into the best time of the year to go. i hope to go before december though.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

fel said:


> thanks a lot for the information. i have to do some research also into the best time of the year to go. i hope to go before december though.


I used to go in October and that was a reasonable climate


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

you can also go the peak and watch the laser lights at 8 pm ,and also u can take the train to go down so interesting...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

moraldo said:


> you can also go the peak and watch the laser lights at 8 pm ,and also u can take the train to go down so interesting...


Yes that was an experience.


----------

